# Disney: Old Key West Room Report



## Miss Marty (Mar 10, 2006)

The following OKW room report was posted 
on The DisBoards - The OP is also a Tugger 

Looks like housekeeping/mousekeeping really needs to do a better job
At least we didn`t have to wipe up the floors and clean the shower

Disney Old Key West Room Report 03-07-2006, 06:53 PM    #20 


http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1048784&page=2&pp=15


----------



## littlestar (Mar 10, 2006)

There have been some threads on the DIS where they think people are coming back to the rooms in the afternoon after checking out at 11:00 and using the rooms again (when they are not supposed to). Especially if they have late flights. I could believe that. There are a lot of inconsiderate people now days that would probably do something like that. I would hate to be a housekeeper. The public can be real stinkers.

P.S.  I've met some really nice ladies that work in housekeeping at Old Key West. It's a thankless job and a lot of people look down their noses at those ladies. That why I tip well and always say thanks to them when I get a chance.


----------



## Carl D (Mar 10, 2006)

littlestar said:
			
		

> There have been some threads on the DIS where they think people are coming back to the rooms in the afternoon after checking out at 11:00 and using the rooms again


Please tell me your kidding...   



			
				littlestar said:
			
		

> I've met some really nice ladies that work in housekeeping at Old Key West. It's a thankless job and a lot of people look down their noses at those ladies. That why I tip well and always say thanks to them when I get a chance.


I do the same thing.


----------



## Carl D (Mar 10, 2006)

DVC housekeeping is not perfect. Heck, even we've had to call them back a time or two for touch up work.

With that said, we generally only hear the bad and the ugly. Most people don't write about, or we tend to glaze over the good.

There will always be a small amount of cases where the room is not up to standards, but luckily the vast majority are near spotless.


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 10, 2006)

I like it when I can agree with Carl. No one, not even DVC, is perfect every single time. What really matters is if they take your issue seriously and respond correctly. In my experience DVC and Disny in general will do that in most cases. You have to give them a fair opportunity to make things right.


----------



## cdziuba (Mar 10, 2006)

Marty, didn't you just buy into the DVC?  I'm not sure why you would post this.  We've stayed at Old Key West 4x, with 2 more trips coming up, and each time we've marveled at the immaculate conditions of the interior and exterior of the villa. I don't get why you would choose to post another negative thread about OKW, seemingly out of the blue.


----------



## Carl D (Mar 10, 2006)

cdziuba said:
			
		

> Marty, didn't you just buy into the DVC?  I'm not sure why you would post this.  We've stayed at Old Key West 4x, with 2 more trips coming up, and each time we've marveled at the immaculate conditions of the interior and exterior of the villa. I don't get why you would choose to post another negative thread about OKW, seemingly out of the blue.


Actually, I was wondering the same thing...


----------



## Carl D (Mar 10, 2006)

timeos2 said:
			
		

> I like it when I can agree with Carl.


It is getting a bit scarey, isn't it?


----------



## arlene22 (Mar 10, 2006)

I guess it can happen anywhere. When we checked into our room at Harborside two weeks ago, I checked the other side of the lockoff where our friends would be staying (they hadn't arrived yet) and found, no lie, _a fried egg_ on the banister of the balcony! I don't know how long it was there-- it was stuck on pretty good. Boy was I glad I found it and had housekeeping clean it up before our friends came. That would have been embarrassing!


----------



## JBRES1 (Mar 10, 2006)

*Okw*

No Disney expert here, but when we stayed at the OKW the summer of 2002 we swithced units on check in.  We requested a non smoking unit, got one only to find ash trays in the unit and the unit smelled of smoke. Disney quickley switched us to another non smoking unit without question.
Our second unit was as nice as I could have asked for in any timeshare I have seen.  I would go back to OKW in a flash , that is if I could get an exchange into it.
Jim Breslin


----------



## Carl D (Mar 10, 2006)

JBRES1 said:
			
		

> No Disney expert here, but when we stayed at the OKW the summer of 2002 we swithced units on check in.  We requested a non smoking unit, got one only to find ash trays in the unit and the unit smelled of smoke.


It sounds as though they accidentally put you in a smoking room. 
I'm glad they corrected that for you.
I wish they would all go non smoking, with a stiff cleaning fee for those who ignore it.


----------



## dianeschlicht (Mar 13, 2006)

Carl D said:
			
		

> It sounds as though they accidentally put you in a smoking room.
> I'm glad they corrected that for you.
> I wish they would all go non smoking, with a stiff cleaning fee for those who ignore it.


I so agree!  We were in building 14 this time (non-smoking) and for once I didn't smell anyone smoking in one of the units.  When that happens, the smoke travels to the other units in the building via the bathroom vents.  I have had to call down to the front desk on occation to let them know that someone was smoking in a non-smoking building.  Of course, it's impossible to tell which unit, but housekeeping comes in and does a check, and then someone comes down and informs the offenders about the non-smoking building etc, and it has always stopped after that.  BTW, that post I made on the DIS said our room was in good shape except for the soap left in the shower.  I couldn't find any other cleaning issues with the shower, and I am quite sure it was a communication problem.  I could have stayed in the unit waiting for housekeeping to be sure they understood what was wrong, but I had better things to do at WDW, so I took my chances.  It was no big deal to clean out the soap dish, and the rest of the room looked great....even seemed freshly painted.


----------



## Present (Mar 13, 2006)

littlestar said:
			
		

> There have been some threads on the DIS where they think people are coming back to the rooms in the afternoon after checking out at 11:00 and using the rooms again (when they are not supposed to).



That's an extremely scary thought!  Doesn't disney re-code the locks or something after people check out?  If these people have functioning keys, what's to stop them from coming back after you (and / or your stuff) check in?


----------



## littlestar (Mar 13, 2006)

Present said:
			
		

> That's an extremely scary thought!  Doesn't disney re-code the locks or something after people check out?  If these people have functioning keys, what's to stop them from coming back after you (and / or your stuff) check in?




I would think after I check in and new keys are issued, only my keys would work. I've never had anybody come in on me.

I don't know on when the keys deactivate? When new ones are issued for the next guest?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 13, 2006)

*Marty was just sharing a thread she found.*

She is a DVC owner.  I think she bought at Vero Beach.  That does not preclude her from having a less than stellar experience with her stay.

Disney is a wonderful place and is my favorite vacation.  Disney resorts are just like many of the others near the parks.  I don't think they are more special, except for the fact that they are part of Disney, which makes it special for me.  

I am hoping for a Disney exchange for this December, before the holidays, but will not likely get it.  My II units trade into Marriotts and any other resort, but my trading power is lacking to get into Disney.  It is a shame because I want a unit at Disney with a full kitchen and am not going to get it.  I have had my request in for seven months already and nothing.  That is a slow time of year, too.

I was told by II that I would have to have a Five Star resort in a prime season to get Disney.  That is new information to me because we used to get offered Disney units all the time, but my husband did not want to pay $95 for transportation we would never use.  He really prefers Grande Vista and Cypress Harbour, among others, so I guess I should just give up on this trade.  

By the way, we own ten weeks of timeshare, seven with RCI and three with II, so I really cannot see renting your Disney weeks, so please don't offer me Disney points for rent.  I would rather stay at a Marriott than pay for a Disney unit.  Thanks anyway!


----------



## Dean (Mar 13, 2006)

Present said:
			
		

> That's an extremely scary thought!  Doesn't disney re-code the locks or something after people check out?  If these people have functioning keys, what's to stop them from coming back after you (and / or your stuff) check in?


They do recode the locks once you check out but it may be a while since they actually have an automatic check out system, I don't know how they are set up on the timer to do so.  However, I think the practice being referred to here is simply staying in the room for well past the check out time.  If someone's inside, you really don't need the key.  Transitional units also get quite a workout for CM breaks, lunch, watch a soap opera or even a tryst or two.  Still I believe it's a small subset of both guests and CM that do things in a shady manner as this.


----------



## Jimster (Mar 13, 2006)

*Marty*

Marty-How's Spin doing?  (sorry i mean no offense- Being an old person weaned on Disney I just couldn't resist.)


----------



## Miss Marty (Mar 18, 2006)

*I remember the Spin and Marty series... from the 50`s*



			
				Jimster said:
			
		

> Marty-How's Spin doing?  (sorry i mean no offense-
> Being an old person weaned on Disney I just couldn't resist.)



The Original Spin and Marty series was back in 1955 
Fifty (50) years ago. Tim Considine who played Spin
was born on Dec 31, 1940 and should be 65 and on 
Social Security..  Yes, I do remember the show..


----------

